
Show HN: Unowordo(2) – What Would You Add or Change? - unowordo
http://unowordo.com/news
======
bizzbuzz
There's a problem with it. It might be addictive.

~~~
unowordo
:)

------
plugnburn
2 words: add auto-tweeting.

~~~
unowordo
Thanks. Will need to learn what auto-tweeting is.

~~~
plugnburn
Ability for a user to link Twitter account to automatically tweet the stories
they vote for.

